# An experiment with heat.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Neither Hans or I like the heat and today its a killer.
I did the usual thing, 
As the sun went round closed everything on the sunny side and opened the windows shady side.
We have 2 Big Fans running flat out (noisy blinking things).
After lunch usual rest time.
I closed ALL windows and doors, closed blinds and curtains, _temp outside_ *34.4°* _temp inside_ *30.2°* left fans on.
We had our rest, about an hour
Temperature _outside is now_ *35.3°* _inside_ *29.1°*

I think this proves when it is extremely hot outside, keep it out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh how wonderful, its blowing up a storm, the wind has changed and it´s fresh air, even a bit of rain, I can breath again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Jan. Been cloudy with a breeze today and rain promised tonight. So the long hot summer might be over for us.
Not that I'm complaining but the shorts might get washed now.:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yep Jan. Been cloudy with a breeze today and rain promised tonight. So the long hot summer might be over for us.
> Not that I'm complaining but the shorts might get washed now.:surprise:
> 
> Ray.


Don't bet on it, we had a couple of rest days then the heat came back hotter than before .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We were promised a cooler day yesterday but although a degree or so down from the 30's it had been it was still too hot to do much outside.

Today looks much cooler at 16 degrees outside, when I got up, so I have opened up all the windows to cool down the interior from 21 deg. The weather forecast says we will get rain and I did notice all the local farmers rushing around carting all the straw in off the fields last night. We'll see.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not enough rain to do any good accept lay the dust for a few hours.
A nice cool breeze at the moment, I open the Windows shady side to let the cool in, but it's going to be hot again in an hour or so, 33 is predicted :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Enough rain to make my weeds stand up proud making my gravel parking area like a lawn. Boo Hoo. More bluddy work!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Enough rain to make my weeds stand up proud making my gravel parking area like a lawn. Boo Hoo. More bluddy work!!
> 
> Ray.


Radical weed killer


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Diesel.!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You gonna light a fire after >


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Neither Hans or I like the heat and today its a killer.
> I did the usual thing,
> As the sun went round closed everything on the sunny side and opened the windows shady side.
> We have 2 Big Fans running flat out (noisy blinking things).
> ...


Our windows are only open if the outside temp is lower than the inside temp.
The highs here have been between 36 and 38 for the last 2 weeks. The inside temperature is 24.

Shutters always closed on the sunny side. Windows open overnight. And walls a metre thick.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thick walls are a boon until they have warmed up in this weather. We have thick (about 11 ins) clay lump walls which are good insulators and breathe well. They are now warm though and so it is hard to cool the house down  We are also surrounded by trees which means little air movements do not get to us. Lovely in the cooler weather though


----------

